# First attemps focus stacking C&C



## HL45 (Aug 8, 2013)

Downloaded a couple free trials of stacking software to try this out. Only had the macro lens about a month so this is all still somewhat new to me.

I used my tripod and on camera flash to get the shots, 6 shots for each. 




stack by mtw2118, on Flickr




Stacked6 by mtw2118, on Flickr


----------



## HL45 (Aug 8, 2013)

100 Views!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 8, 2013)

I think the flower is quite impressive!


----------



## HL45 (Aug 9, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> I think the flower is quite impressive!


Thanks for the reply


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 9, 2013)

I love the quarter!


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 9, 2013)

I have know idea what focus stacking is but I really like them both.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 9, 2013)

works for me!


----------



## HL45 (Aug 9, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> I love the quarter!


Thanks 




Trever1t said:


> works for me!



Thanks 



DarkShadow said:


> I have know idea what focus stacking is but I really like them both.



Thanks, I didn't know either! When I started looking at other macro photos I realized the depth of field I was getting with a single shot, even at f/22 wasn't what I was seeing in some others work.
Focus stacking takes the in focus areas and stacks them together to get an amazing DOF that you simply can't get with a single macro shot.


----------



## shinycard255 (Aug 9, 2013)

The quarter looks great!  

One thing I noticed after playing with focus stacking for the past few years, if you let Photoshop do it for you, it doesn't always work.  It's easier for me to go in an manually mask out the areas that I need so I know that it will turn out the way I want it to


----------



## HL45 (Aug 9, 2013)

shinycard255 said:


> The quarter looks great!
> 
> One thing I noticed after playing with focus stacking for the past few years, if you let Photoshop do it for you, it doesn't always work.  It's easier for me to go in an manually mask out the areas that I need so I know that it will turn out the way I want it to


Thanks, nobody noticed it's a half dollar  
I don't have Photoshop, used zerene stack and helicon focus free trials. I think helicon was easier to use. I did have to adjust the preferences to get auto stack to work correctly.


----------



## shinycard255 (Aug 9, 2013)

HL45 said:


> shinycard255 said:
> 
> 
> > The quarter looks great!
> ...



Never heard of either, but if it works, then keep using it!


----------

